# where can I find t-10 bulbs



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya as the title suggests , where can I find t-10 bulbs. I've been using them for twenty years now and don't want to spend money... cause I don't have any. Or what about a retro fit to t-8s, any electrical guru's out there?

Thanks 
Brewster


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought t10's and t12's were interchangable?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Big Al's online sells T10 bulbs:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/edealinv...hits=&sortby=&query=t10&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

I'm sure other places have it also.

My understanding is that you can use T10s in a T12 fixture, but the T12 may not fit in a T10 fixture as they are 1.5" in diameter, where T10s are 1.25".


----------



## Mr Cogburn (Aug 20, 2008)

*T-10's*

Thanks guys, I should have mentioned that I need 30" bulbs.
According to the LFS out this way this size is not being made and that all t-10 bulbs will be following suit. They have told me to buy the new t-8 fixtures at almost 200 bucks. 200 bucks for lighting thats crazy , my tank, filter and accessories didn't cost that much.
The t-8 bulbs fit the old canopy but flicker, so I repaced the balast and starter and got one canopy to stay light, it flickers for a few minutes then stays light. It won't last long, so the t-10 30" bulb is needed or maybe the fish will go without light, their deep water fish anyway. Has anyone found this problem yet. Any help would be appreciated.

Brewster


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried your local electrical and lighting suppliers? For example, here in barrie, we have TEC electric which supplies the electrical contractors. 

They were able to get me 2 x 18" T8 daylights for a quarter of the price of what BA's sells them at.


----------

